# HVAC Consumer Financing Options



## EnergyLoadCalc (Jul 1, 2012)

This list took some time and just wanted to share it. All of these banks listed have active HVAC consumer lending programs. We do not endorse any, just supply the information.

HVAC Consumer Finance Companies


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

Of course, the cost of repair and even the cost of installing a brand new energy-efficient air conditioning system or heat pump can be very affordable with your consumer financing programs.


----------



## Spyke45 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the link


----------

